# Accomodation sharing/rent/pg in melbourne/sydney



## prini desai (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

My husband is looking for he accomodation in melbourne/sydney on the sharing basis till the time he gets job. If someone is interested to share his accomodation or else want to give some portion of his/her accomodation on rent then please reply us. 

Also if someone wants to keep someone is interested in PG they can also reply to us.

If you know somebody who keeps pg's can also reply us.

Awaiting for the reply....


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

What is PG pardon my Lack of knkwledge


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

PG is short for Paying Guest


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

prini
try to post at gumtree.com 



prini desai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband is looking for he accomodation in melbourne/sydney on the sharing basis till the time he gets job. If someone is interested to share his accomodarytion or else want to give some portion of his/her accomodation on rent then please reply us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

WeekrisH said:


> PG is short for Paying Guest


Is there any kind of Terminology guidelines so us newbs don't have to bug you experience forum posters.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

good places to look for shared acco is Gurudwaras, Temples or Indian stores. I have seen a lot of people put up leaflets at all these places for shared accommodation.


----------



## prini desai (Nov 9, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> good places to look for shared acco is Gurudwaras, Temples or Indian stores. I have seen a lot of people put up leaflets at all these places for shared accommodation.


Thanks dear!!! will tell my husband to find from there. Where are u staying rite now have you found the place???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we are at box hill


----------



## prini desai (Nov 9, 2011)

oh have you found that place when you whr at india only or found that after going to australia??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

found it after coming here..


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Is this thread still active if not then can someone please guide me to he correct thread where to discuss about accomodation in melbourne??


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Is this thread still active if not then can someone please guide me to he correct thread where to discuss about accomodation in melbourne??


Try gumtree.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Is it still a active thread? I am coming to sydney on 9th March.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Try gumtree.


gumtree is not completely free


----------



## vaibhavzade (Feb 21, 2015)

*Need Help Prini*



prini desai said:


> Thanks dear!!! will tell my husband to find from there. Where are u staying rite now have you found the place???


Hi Prini,
Have you migrated to Australia? i want to know how is accomodation booked in gurudwara?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey..anyone in sydney?


----------



## sowmyavikas (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am moving to Sydney on 24th. Is your place still available for PG/Rnt?


----------



## pssabnis_01# (Nov 19, 2013)

*Indian male looking for shared accommodation in Sydney*

I am an Indian male IT professional having Permanent resident visa for Australia. I am planning to arrive in Sydney on 16th Sept 2016 from India.
I am looking for cheap accommodation there and will search for jobs when I arrive there. Please let me know at earliest if a shared accommodation/PG is accommodation in Harris Park area up to $150 pw.

Thanks,
Prasad


----------

